# Tamiya spray - duck egg blue?



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Hi,

I bought a can of what I though would be grey spray paint by tamiya, online. When I sprayed it though, it was more blue than grey - rather like the duck egg blue they always say trek ships should be.

anyway, I really need that funny grey and I don't know what it was called - any ideas? I can't find a similar colour on the tamiya site!

Cheers,

Mike


----------

